# RAF Upwood......again



## danny-solar (Sep 7, 2013)

Visited this place loads however thought you guys may like to see it from a different perspective.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeKuHrGStK4[/ame]


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 7, 2013)

Really enjoyed this video thanks for sharing.


----------



## MisterC40 (Sep 7, 2013)

Really good video with great aerial shots. Thanks.


----------



## danny-solar (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks - will no doubt revisit again soon and get more footage


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 7, 2013)

Truly amazing. I must have done this place a dozen times, never seen it like this! Fantastic! 
Love the bit at the end, how high can it go? 

Are there any issues with flying it so close to a live base tho...?


----------



## jmcjnr (Sep 7, 2013)

Excellant mate thanks


----------



## challenger (Sep 7, 2013)

Excellent! but how come the PT76 is still there? Thought that would have been snapped up.


----------



## djmcambs (Sep 7, 2013)

awesome!!!!! been there several times to look round, its just slowly crumbling away now, great footage, those ariel drones are great, well done.


----------



## RichCooper (Sep 7, 2013)

Love it


----------



## danny-solar (Sep 10, 2013)

thanks for the positive comments - not had this long however as a keen photographer this really gets some good snaps - maybe a slight issue with flying so close to a live airbase however only took it up once (as shown in the vid)


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 13, 2013)

Fantastic vid and a great song to boot! Really enjoyed this, didn't realise how huge this place is, another added to the list


----------



## danny-solar (Sep 14, 2013)

If anyone has any sites they could recommend in the Cambridgeshire/Lincolnshire area that they think would be good for an aerial shot then please message me.


----------



## krela (Sep 17, 2013)

Umm wow. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow! superb footage just putting one of these together myself just the esc's and a transmitter and im good to go maybe you could teach me to fly one


----------



## danny-solar (Sep 24, 2013)

Lucky Pants said:


> Wow! superb footage just putting one of these together myself just the esc's and a transmitter and im good to go maybe you could teach me to fly one



Hey - they practically fly themselves. Take delivery of my monitor and transmitter tomorrow so should be able to improve footage as it has been guess work. If you are ever anywhere in the Cambs/Lincs area give us a shout.


----------



## darbians (Sep 26, 2013)

Damn That's awesome. My mates got one and been on about doing some footage like this.


----------



## flymo (Sep 26, 2013)

that was cool very nice filming


----------

